# Uploading photographs from SanDisk



## Rebecca Scott (Oct 11, 2010)

Help! In the past I was able to transfer photographs from my camera disk to the computer by using the small disk drive H on the front of my HP Pavilion Slimline s3700y PC. Now, when I insert the disk in the drive, nothing happens. The green light comes on, but it does not flash as it should when loading. When I click on Drive H it says "insert disk". I have tried it both ways--before and after the message. The disk is good--I can still use it in my camera.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple of things to try:

clean the slot - if the card reader slot is open (not covered) dust will build up quickly and may coat the terminals leading to malfunction, use a puffer brush or soft brush

try updating the drivers for the card reader - I don't have Windows 7 so you may have to look up the method if this doesn't make sense because of changes to the OS:

open Device Manager by R clicking My Computer and going to Properties 
go to Disk drives
select the drive that is your card reader and R-click
go to update software or update drivers whichever it says
follow the prompts

as a last resort do the same procedure as above but when R-clicking the last time select Uninstall then reboot and it should re-install the card reader on restart.


----------



## Rebecca Scott (Oct 11, 2010)

ray: Zuluclayman! You are wonderful! Thanks so much. It is an open slot and I just sprayed it with a duster and voila! it works perfectly!


----------

